# Can these fish live w/ a Betta?



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. It seems this site teaches beginner betta owners exactly what they need to know and the users seem friendly here.

On topic, I've had a Betta Fish (Aqua) now in a 2.5 gallon tank. But I am planning to get a new tank and fishes and that includes a new betta (Since Aqua is aggresive enough to attack any living thing in his tank).

I would want a Blue/Green Crowntail Betta, 2 Mollies , 3 Guppies (I know this is a 50/50 chance, but I love them) and 6 tetras. I plan to get enough live plants and hiding places if ever the Betta gets too aggresive. 

So, can this setup survive? And what minimum tank size do I need for things to work out best? Is a 10 gallon enough?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

A ten gallon wouldnt be enough for that size a 20 maybe 15 might push it. Tetras can also nip fins. As for guppies don't get your hope up at all. If they do survive get excited but if they do get chased they can't swim very fast. Also mollies may give live birth so you may have babies. Some females are prego when you get them so wwatch out.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, LucasTheFisher. 

Well, it would work but that's a lot of top/midwater swimmers. I'd suggest maybe cutting out the mollies and getting a bottom dweller like cories or nerite snails. 

Guppies are definitely 50/50. If you get them, get 1 male and 2 females or all females. More than one male and you'll have them fighting each other. If you get all females, you'll have better luck because the females don't have the long tails that can sometimes upset bettas.

10g
1 betta
6-10 neons

15g
1 betta
6 neons
3 guppies

20g
1 betta
8 neons
4 guppies (1 male and the rest female)
3-4 cories


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the best thing to do is find out where the fish spend most of their time. Top swimmers and bottoms are good and then you can let them mingle together. I agree with Sakura don't get mollies and just stick with female guppies so you don't have a bunch of babies.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mollies also get pretty big and have been known to bully bettas. Also, they benefit from being kept in brackish (salt) water. They'll survive in freshwater but they do best in water with a bit of AQ salt. Which I don't recommend for bettas or other community fish. 

And even if you get just female guppies, chances are you'll still have a few drops of fry since one mating with a male can result in up to 4 drops, spaced about 3-6 weeks apart. But get a male and you'll have a production line churning babies out all the time.


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I already knew the consequences that might happen in a Guppy/Betta tank. But, one of the most recommended tank mates for Bettas are Neon Tetras. Do Neon tetras do any better than regular tetras w/ a Betta(I mean, do they still fin-nip?)?


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

kfry and sakura, thanks for your replies. I'll change my mind on the mollies


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have rummynose tetras as well and they also haven't bothered my betta. If anything, they tried to school with the betta even more than the neons. I think people usually recommend neons because they're small. I would say any commonly available tetra is a possibility as long as you have an adequately sized school. Glowlights, rummynoses, black neons, cardinals, head and tail light tetras. Any tetra that's about 2 inches would be a possibility. Also, rasboras are good. But not danios. Those things are so hyper that I swear they have caffeine in their blood. Drove my betta insane.


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW, I wanted to have a good colorful harmony in my tank. But isn't a Green Crowntail extremely hard to find? Not to mention that you also have to pick a healthy one.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pure green bettas of any tail type are probably the rarest of all. You should be able to find plenty of teal green bettas, though. Teal is a fairly common color and it can look mostly green depending on the light.


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, I've decided to take:
1 Crowntail Betta (Large chance being Teal green or just Blue, luckily if i find a pure green)
3 Guppies (Red, Yellow and Blue)
8 Neons (Of the same color)
and 4 Cories (2 black and 2 white) 

All in a 20 gallon tank . Can you recommend foods for this fish?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For the bettas, neons, and guppies, I recommend New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula .5mm pellets, if you can find them. I'm not sure what's available to you but if you can find them, it's a good food for all those smaller mouths. If not, the smallest pellets you can find. Flake food if you have to but it can cloud up the tank.

For the cories, sinking wafers, sinking algae wafers, shrimp pellets. 

Sounds like a good stocking plan, I can't wait to see how it goes. Post pics when you get it all set up. 

Oh, for the cories, try to get either sand or a smooth, fine gravel.


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Sure, but it'll take a little long since I've got other things to do maybe I'll get it in a few months or so. But I think I'll start cycling the tank as soon as I buy one


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah, cycling. The one bump in the road to aquarium happiness.


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, I've found a good, informative video about how to keep Bettas w/ Guppies. check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7WDntAFPWg


----------

